# $32m new hypermarket planned in Dubai



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

Hi, well more food and products for Dubaians hehe, claims to be the largest, it's huge, but I think there is one planned in Bahrain that's bigger, but until that's u/c, this will be the largest, enjoy:

The Dubai-based Union Coop will build the largest hypermarket in the Middle East at a cost of Dh120 million, an official was quoted as saying.

The hypermarket will be built in Al Barsha, near the Mall of the Emirates at a 52,000 sq m site.

The hypermarket alone will measure 18,000 sq m. The largest existing supermarket in Dubai, owned by Carrefour, measures 11,000 sq m, said a Gulf News report.

The outlet will generate Dh1.5 million per day in sales and serve between 15,000 and 20,000 customers, Khalid Humaid Al Falasi, assistant general manager of Union Coop, said in the report.

Construction of the hypermarket is set to begin in July. It will open its doors in August 2006. The leasing of over 100 shop and restaurant spaces has already reached 100 per cent capacity, Al Falasi said.


----------



## Qatar4Ever (Feb 3, 2004)

thats one big supermarket.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

i think that the carrefour in mall of the emirates will be bigger,
and there is another carrefour going up somewhere else. ill ask somone.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

carrefour MoE is supposedly also around 18,000 sqm.

but apparently it depends what you are measuring?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

The size of the supermarket maybe??


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

Have any of you guys been to the new Geant hypermarket in the Ibn Buttuta mall (its a new one) ... located just off the 5th interchange on sheikh zayed road. The mall is a very unique and interesting one, although not full yopen yet ... the Geant hypermarket is open ... its quite huge, approximately the same size as carrefour in city centre ... just one thing though, the food section was a little unhygienic, i went to buy some food of them and to my horror saw rather large flies crawling all over the food !! This is something that doesnt happen in Dubai usually, i suggest the authorities really look into this ...


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

why dont u complain or report it, trust me, they will do something about it


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

This was in 2000 (also the one in Ibn Battuta is 200,000 sq. ft):

Sharjah to host Mideast's largest hypermarket
Posted: Thursday, November 16, 2000 

DUBAI: 


Sharjah is preparing to host what is being dubbed as the largest hypermarket in the Middle East. 

A Dh100 million ($27.2 million) expansion at Al Taawun Mall that will raise leasable area by a massive 139 per cent and a link-up with French major Groupe Casino, which owns the Geant Hypermarket chain, will make this happen, the Gulf News quoted officials as saying. 

The Geant Hypermarket will occupy over 200,000 sq ft of the expanded area and have 70 checkout counters, said Shaikh Tariq bin Faisal Al Qasimi, chairman of the Sharjah Economic Development Department and head of the mall management. The GCC franchisee for the French chain is Bahrain-based Fucom International.

Fucom's ambitious regional expansion envisages 10 Geant hypermarts in the GCC over the next decade, of which at least three will be in the UAE. The company's investment in each will average Dh50 million, he said.

The Geant outlet in Bahrain will open in March, followed by outlets in Abu Dhabi, Qatar, three in Saudi Arabia and then Dubai or Kuwait, the report said.

-------------------

Compared to:

Union Coop will build a USD32.5m hypermarket in Dubai, which it says will be the largest in the Middle East. The hypermarket will cover 180,000 sqft and is expected to generate USD400,000 a day in sales, assistant GM Khalid Humaid Al Falasi told Gulf News. The retailer hopes the development will help it meet challenges from multinationals Carrafour and Geant in the local market.


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I think the reason why its huge because it will host around 120 shops that is a big number of the Ettihad Co-op.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

btw, apparently floor space is an incorrect measurmet for shops like this.

it is measured in shelf space [sqm], well this is what my friend [who is a space productivity anylist] said. 

well i cant really see this co-op being as good as the nearby MoE. but people will probably go there as it will be easier than parking at a massive mall. 

i dont realy like the co-op stores, they are poorly laid out, and shopping seems to take far longer there, as a rival carreforre is better. but i still shop at spinnies or choithram!


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

Does anyone have a map of the location of this new 'hyper-market' in Albarsha?
I know it will be next to Mall of the Emirates ... i drove in that area last night but couldn't really figure it out ...
Can anyone help?


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

stay away from barsha. i hear that they eat dogs over there...

but id guess it would be opposite the far end of the police academy.


----------



## Bahraini Spirit (Dec 14, 2002)

DUBAI said:


> stay away from barsha. i hear that they eat dogs over there...
> 
> but id guess it would be opposite the far end of the police academy.


Hahahaha some ppl must be very hungry .


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

i think opening a huge hypermart like that would be more profitable in sharjah, due to the high population density in sharjah, and the idea the such hyper markets sell to middle to lower class, and that kinda resembles a large population of sharjah.


----------



## Serkal (Dec 5, 2004)

DUBAI said:


> stay away from barsha. i hear that they eat dogs over there...
> 
> but id guess it would be opposite the far end of the police academy.


is it possible to highlight it on a map please.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Serkal said:


> is it possible to highlight it on a map please.


well here is a diagram,
hopefully it will help....


----------



## fasal (Mar 21, 2005)

*Mall Of Dhahran*

hi guys my first post...  

do not know our mall is bigger or smaller??? 

it opened on 06/04/2005 here Dhahran, Saudi Arabia...

The Mall Of Dhahran is the most ambitious and exciting new project from the portfolio of “Arabian Centers” to date. The Real Estate division of Fawaz Al Hokair Group has once again delivered a landmark project, against a “Seemingly impossible” deadline of just 11 months from inception to completion. 

Fawaz Al Hokair Group's latest project is its largest project to date. It is not only the newest major construction to arrive in the Eastern Province over the last eight years, but also the largest purpose built facility, * offering over 1,000,000 sq. feet of premium shopping space. In fact, the Mall Of Dhahran is the largest single storey retail development project in the region.*

The Mall of Dhahran has been designed, managed and executed, without the involvement and collaboration of any international consultants. In addition to providing turnkey solutions, the Arabian Centers mall management company also manages these projects post completion. 

Located at a prominent intersection between Prince Faisal Bin Fahd road & King Saud road, the mall is un-mistakable in both size, and presence. And this prominent location offers convenient and un-interrupted access from all key approaches. Being a mere 3 kilometers from the corniche, this multi-faceted mall will become synonymous with international standards of fashion, food, fun and value to customers from Dhahran, Dammam, Khobar and even Bahrain.

It is anticipated that 25,000 visitors will visit every day. Studies originating from Geant indicate that whilst local contribution for the mall will be significant, regional access will gather pace too, as more visitors start to identify the property as a “Must see” in Dhahran.

The proposed mix for the Mall Of Dhahran has been planned from the outset to ensure that the mall firmly establishes itself as a “Destination” in Dhahran.

The Mall Of Dhahran, apart from being a landmark building, will also serve to showcase the strength of Al Hokair’s Retail offer. It will become a meeting place for families and individuals who can choose from the entire “Al Hokair” retail range, spanning over 50 international fashion franchises like Zara, Massimo Dutti, Marks & Spencer, Adams, Monsoon, Nine West, Promod, and La Senza to name a few.

95% of the Al Hokair stores opened for business on April 6th. There will also be a number of stores from other retail chains open. The planned complement of 200 stores will be ready, a few weeks later, by May 1st, when the Mall will be open fully.

Marks & Spencer will be one of the anchors and along with the Al Shaya group’s Debenhams store and Landmarks’ City Plaza, provide a grand entrance to the mall, and at a scale never realized in the Kingdom yet. Jointly, they will account for over 11,000m2 of prime retail area. 

Other key retail chains like Al Jedaie with brands like MANGO, and Okaidi will also be present at the mall with truly world class store offerings. The Ajlan group, Anwal and the Bandar group (Landmark) also form part of the retail mix.

The contribution from these businesses, Geant hypermarket and entertainment area account for 70% of the leased area of the mall. Smaller business partners and Specialty stores account for the remainder of the space.

With the launch of its first store in Khurais Plaza, in April 2004 Geant ensured that it gained the full advantage of ‘First mover’, over competition. It succeeded in creating a point of differentiation within the market, through offering best prices, matched by quality customer service. 

* The newest Geant will be one of the main anchors in the Mall of Dhahran, with its 24,000 m2 hypermarket *. This will be second Geant hypermarket in the Kingdom, and it will undoubtedly be the biggest for both, Saudi Arabia, and the group. It is a bold statement about the Group’s expansion plans in its Hypermarket business, and commitment to bringing the best in retailing to the people of the Kingdom.

The plan is to expand to 20 stores Kingdom-wide over the next few years. The stores will stock between around 85,000 different items across Fresh food, FMCG, Light household goods, Electronics, Textiles etc.

Whilst there will always remain the customers’ role in judging success, Al Hokair have a record, second to none, in introducing winning brands and concepts. The business is very confident that they can provide the right locations, investment and infrastructure to ensure that Geant will take its rightful place as the leading hypermarket operator in Saudi Arabia.

In addition to 200 stores, the mall features the largest food court in any mall in Saudi Arabia! The 5,000m2 food-court features 26 food-outlets with the latest fast-food offerings. 

In addition to the “Al Hokair” offering of international F&B franchises like Cinnabon, Seattle’s Best Coffee & Booster Juice, there will be other established international chains. McDonalds, Burger King, Subway, KFC, Hardeez among others will deliver on the international level and local favorites like Kudu, Al Bahaar, Fatoosh & Isfahani among others, will complete the “Mega” food proposition. All 26 outlets will be operational by May 1st.

Plans are afoot to also include an Alfresco style restaurant, offering indoor/outdoor dining. Given the pleasant winter months, the concept may prove an outright success. This will again reinforce the proposition, that the Mall Of Dhahran is the ideal family destination, for more reasons than one!
Entertainment With a 10,000m2 purpose-built entertainment area, centered on an indoor ice rink and numerous rides for children of all ages, once again the “Mega” proposition is clear. 

© 2005 Mena Report (www.menareport.com)


----------



## Raza (Feb 5, 2005)

do you have a picture of this mall?


----------



## SkyFan (Feb 5, 2005)

I went to that Geant hypermarket in Dhahran and it's really HUGE. I remember when it was underconstruction they had a board saying "the largest hypermarket in the middle east". 
Yesterday I saw a Carrefour hypermarket underconstruction in Riyadh and it looks much bigger.


----------



## crazyeight (Dec 18, 2004)

hypermarkets suck big time


----------



## XAU (Apr 15, 2005)

DUBAI said:


> i think that the carrefour in mall of the emirates will be bigger,
> and there is another carrefour going up somewhere else. ill ask somone.



On Emirates Rd. near Mirdif....


----------



## DarkBlueBoss (Mar 3, 2005)

yep true, near mirdif, u can see the construction, from emirates road,


----------

